# Detailed map layouts of players' islands (pics inside!)



## Brookie (Feb 22, 2020)

I'm seeing tons of map layouts on reddit! It's giving me tons of inspiration on how to go about mine and make it in Canva. 

Do you want to make a planned map layout?
How have your plans changed now that it's possible the plaza and such will be locked?
What themed sections will you have?


----------



## mayortash (Feb 22, 2020)

I'm planning on winging it! Haha. It's hard for me to plan too much until I know what the terraforming limits are going to be. I know I want the museum hidden amongst the trees and my house on the 2nd level if possible.


----------



## TheRealWC (Feb 22, 2020)

The more I think about it, the more I think I want a designated "wild" area for bug and fish catching. In total, I think I want to have like a town shopping area with houses and then have the rest of the island as a bit more rustic and natural. 

I love these town layouts. Is there a specific website they used for this or just Photoshop?


----------



## meggiewes (Feb 22, 2020)

I have been loving the map planning on Reddit. It is only a matter of time until someone makes something like the Stardew Valley farm planner. I was planning on just winging it. Though, I do enjoy seeing the plaza in the middle or lower left of the map. We will see what I roll!


----------



## mayortash (Feb 22, 2020)

TheRealWC said:


> The more I think about it, the more I think I want a designated "wild" area for bug and fish catching. In total, I think I want to have like a town shopping area with houses and then have the rest of the island as a bit more rustic and natural.
> 
> I love these town layouts. Is there a specific website they used for this or just Photoshop?



Someone's done a template in the Reddit!

- - - Post Merge - - -



meggiewes said:


> I have been loving the map planning on Reddit. It is only a matter of time until someone makes something like the Stardew Valley farm planner. I was planning on just winging it. Though, I do enjoy seeing the plaza in the middle or lower left of the map. We will see what I roll!



Yeah I'm hoping for a central-ish town hall just in case it's the one building we can't move.


----------



## matchaman (Feb 22, 2020)

mayortash said:


> Someone's done a template in the Reddit!



link please?


----------



## mayortash (Feb 22, 2020)

matchaman said:


> link please?



Here you go


----------



## Lisha (Feb 22, 2020)

I've been really tempted to come up with something, but until we know the limitations of the terraforming tools, I'm gonna hold off. I might do some kinda of basic plan, but I'll refrain from making anything too complex or detailed on the off-chance it isn't possible.

I know for sure that I want to make a very verdant area with picnic furniture. I'd also like my museum on the top tier, just in case we can make constellations again!


----------



## kkfenrir (Feb 22, 2020)

I don't think I have enough big brain energy to plan out a full map in advance :''D All I know for certain is that I'd like it to have a nice flow - like making it to certain points of the island is a little journey, with lots of cozy rest stops and pretty sight lines to view along the way!


----------



## Valzed (Feb 22, 2020)

Wow - those layouts are detailed! I haven't even decided on an island or character name yet let alone started planning out my island. I was just sort of planning on letting the island tell me what it wants to be.


----------



## Khaelis (Feb 22, 2020)

inkogeki said:


> I don't think I have enough big brain energy to plan out a full map in advance :''D All I know for certain is that I'd like it to have a nice flow - like making it to certain points of the island is a little journey, with lots of cozy rest stops and pretty sight lines to view along the way!



Pre-planning isn't for everyone. Then there's me, who has like mentally thought of like.. 10 different ideas, lol.


----------



## Feraligator (Feb 22, 2020)

Lisha said:


> I've been really tempted to come up with something, but until we know the limitations of the terraforming tools, I'm gonna hold off. I might do some kinda of basic plan, but I'll refrain from making anything too complex or detailed on the off-chance it isn't possible.
> 
> I know for sure that I want to make a very verdant area with picnic furniture. I'd also like my museum on the top tier, just in case we can make constellations again!



I'm the exact same, especially since we don't know about the restrictions yet. I'm wondering most about where the mouth ends, and whether you can change that. Because if you can't, then I'll be looking out for that when I map reset lol


----------



## Riley9 (Feb 22, 2020)

I haven't thought of everything but if we don't have a "shopping district" like in NL, I'm definitely going to create my own in one part of my town. I'm also gonna create like 3-4 different neighborhoods depending on how many villagers we can have.


----------



## xara (Feb 22, 2020)

each level of island will have a different character and theme with differing activities and decorations :3


----------



## Neechan (Feb 22, 2020)

Considering my copy is in limbo (saying that it is estimated to come on the 23rd-25th of March) I?ll have to wait, but i love that design template


----------



## SheepMareep (Feb 22, 2020)

Oh!!! I definitley need to use one of those templates. A few hours after the direct I was doodling cute ideas using the rivers/terrain as sort of art tools to make a map design
Ended up with this 
But it is very much not to proper scale so hopefully I can make that work somehow!!!!

Edit; I also love terraforming so if I were to do this idea it may change shape for fall and winter to be a leaf and a snowflake respectively c:


----------



## DJStarstryker (Feb 22, 2020)

This is a neat thread. Thanks for posting the pics, OP!

I generally try to wait until games are out to start thinking about design because I want to see what options are available to us. But one thing I know I want to do for sure is have a residential area. I always thought that looked neat when I saw people doing that in NL, but I didn't have the patience for plot resetting. Now that we don't have to do that, I can finally have that!

I'm also excited about having dirt paths, something else I did not have the patience to create or maintain. I want to put that into my island for sure.


----------



## sierra (Feb 22, 2020)

I?ve been making mock up blueprints on Sims 4!!I love this kind of thing, even planning is seriously fun.


----------



## John Wick (Feb 22, 2020)

I want flat wide open spaces. Not a cramped map.


----------



## busy.crossing (Feb 22, 2020)

I've never been a planner until I saw the pics on Reddit and decided to draw my own. It might not look anything like this in the end but it was nice to be creative and start thinking of some ideas


----------



## satine (Feb 22, 2020)

busy.crossing said:


> I've never been a planner until I saw the pics on Reddit and decided to draw my own. It might not look anything like this in the end but it was nice to be creative and start thinking of some ideas
> 
> View attachment 231324



Omg that layout is so cute!!!! I love making pine forests too!!! I'm definitely sticking my house in some, and hopefully also on a cliff level too! That's all I know for now lol but it's a start.


----------



## Brookie (Feb 22, 2020)

busy.crossing said:


> I've never been a planner until I saw the pics on Reddit and decided to draw my own. It might not look anything like this in the end but it was nice to be creative and start thinking of some ideas
> 
> View attachment 231324



OMG love it! I'm browsing reddit and just saw your post with this map, lol!


----------



## iExist (Feb 23, 2020)

What's the template called on Canva?


----------



## Dizzardy (Feb 23, 2020)

None of my towns in the past have ever been very detailed or well planned out. I think visiting all those dream towns that look amazing has definitely inspired me to try harder for New Horizons. I'm kinda tired of the wilderness vibe so I'm going to try going for a more "tight knit town" kind of feel this time around.

I was thinking I might try to separate the town into different districts. Depending on how many villagers we can have I might have multiple housing districts in different parts of town. I was thinking a more posh housing district (for the snooty/smug villagers) and a regular one could be interesting. (I might make three house districts if we get more than 10 villagers)

Some kind of main shopping street with the town hall would look good as well.

Also in the direct they had a popcorn machine outside, it made me think it would be cool to have a sort of carnival/circus type district as well.

Also! I was thinking I might create a second player just to put together some kind of abandoned haunted house for the town.

--------------

I think being able to move buildings and objects after they've been placed down is such a huge thing. I don't usually take any risks in New Leaf because it seems like it would be a hassle to move anything after you've built it. (if it's even possible...)


----------



## ChaosKitten (Feb 23, 2020)

I have a general idea of how I want my island to be, with "neighbourhoods" and a "shopping district" but I don't have a solid plan in mind like others do with their awesome maps. I like to somewhat wing it and see what happens, haha.

One thing I have noticed on a lot of these dream maps is a lot of rivers and bridges. I would rather be realistic with my expectations and follow New Leaf as an example for now until we have confirmation on limits. If we can have 8 bridges, great! If we can only have 3 bridges and a couple of ramps, then I won't be disappointed because it's what I'm expecting and sort of planning around.

And because it seems like it's going to be a good while before we get the terraforming tools, I still feel like my initial map choice is going to be very important. Especially because I think the two inlets are going to be permanent and we aren't going to be able to make any more so I am going to be picky on their placements. I also feel the airport, resident services and extra dock are going to be permanent so their placement matters to my loose plans as well!

Also, where are people seeing that shops and animal homes will be able to be relocated? I have only seen evidence showing player homes can be moved through Tom Nook in the town hall. Otherwise I just see a player choosing where a shop will be built with no evidence that it is being relocated. So with that in mind, having an initial layout that works well for neighbourhoods and shopping is important. I honestly see terraforming as more of a "finishing touches" kind of thing rather than a full blown island rehaul tool with what we know right now.

TL;DR - I'm going to still be resetting for a good map that can fit my plans, haha. Plus I want apples and a blue or yellow airport. D:


----------



## mayortash (Feb 23, 2020)

ChaosKitten said:


> Also, where are people seeing that shops and animal homes will be able to be relocated? I have only seen evidence showing player homes can be moved through Tom Nook in the town hall. Otherwise I just see a player choosing where a shop will be built with no evidence that it is being relocated. So with that in mind, having an initial layout that works well for neighbourhoods and shopping is important. I honestly see terraforming as more of a "finishing touches" kind of thing rather than a full blown island rehaul tool with what we know right now.



In the direct once resident services becomes a town hall you can see the player choosing a plot for a shop and the text bubble says ?move shop here??. There?s not been concrete evidence about moving villagers homes but I think something about how the voiceover went have me the impression that it would be possible to move them once they set up a home.


----------



## runekey (Feb 23, 2020)

Yeah I don't have the foresight to be able to plan out my island, but I love seeing these mockups!!


----------



## Soot Sprite (Feb 23, 2020)

I don?t really have a set plan, but I know I want all my villager houses together. It doesn?t seem like map editing is going to be something available early in the game, so I?m probably just going to pick the map I like best and start forming ideas around what?s already there.


----------



## Flyffel (Feb 23, 2020)

Uhhh they put a pagoda there on the first map. It seems like they are setting themselves up for disappointment.

Been thinking about it and I might go with a Venice-like town.


----------



## carackobama (Feb 23, 2020)

these are so impressive! I haven?t even thought about my layout tbh, the fact that there?s so much options is overwhelming :?)


----------



## AlyssaAC (Feb 23, 2020)

I actually don't like planning things out all at once. Depending on what map shape I choose, I'm just going to plan it out as I go along and see what it is I like and what works better. I might leave a few things original and change some others, but who knows? I really don't know what to do just yet. xD

Also, those planned out maps are amazing!


----------



## KeatAlex (Feb 23, 2020)

I don't like planning things out but I need to start. SO many times do I wish I had done something after it's too late. This way I can have at least some sort of blue print.


----------



## Dizzardy (Feb 23, 2020)

Is it possible to place buildings on the beach now?

I'm wondering because I saw a town layout someone made for New Horizons that had a villager house on the beach.


----------



## meo (Feb 23, 2020)

"idk something fancy"

Relatable.


----------



## meggiewes (Feb 23, 2020)

Dizzardy said:


> Is it possible to place buildings on the beach now?
> 
> I'm wondering because I saw a town layout someone made for New Horizons that had a villager house on the beach.



Yes, it is possible to place buildings and furniture on the beach.


----------



## Ghoste (Feb 23, 2020)

Spoiler












Here's my map that I have designed so far! I may do an update as I think of new ideas/have backup ideas in case some stuff isn't doable!


----------



## meggiewes (Feb 23, 2020)

Ghoste said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That boardwalk idea is really cute!


----------



## Ghoste (Feb 23, 2020)

meggiewes said:


> That boardwalk idea is really cute!


Thanks! I wanna have food carts/games/benches and stuff along it and put some rides in the space beside the castle player house. I remember new leaf having that teacup ride and some other cool stuff that could be useful for it, so I'm excited to see what I can do!


----------



## Stevey Queen (Feb 23, 2020)

Mine is kinda sloppy because I did it on my phone but this is kinda what I want the layout to be.

The yellow square is residential services. The red is the 3 shops that we know of. Not sure if we?re getting more. The blue dots are the villager homes. I?m assuming we are only getting 10. The purple squares are my players homes. The green dot is the campground. Honestly we have way more space than I thought even though my dots probably aren?t to scale.


----------



## Speeny (Feb 23, 2020)

These look fantastic. While I have several themes in mind for my island, I can never seem to plan ahead. I just don't have the patience  or the creative drive. The inspiration comes when I'm actually playing the game and I kind of just think: "Ok, let's put this here...that'll look good"...and then go from there. Once I play the game, I'll probably take a picture on my tablet of the island map itself and just roughly draw out ideas that way. I know I want some kind of an ominous forest area where I'll place most if not all of the islanders houses. My house will most likely be on the top of a cliff.

EDIT: Got inspired. In the process of designing what I'd like. At least the rough ideas anyway.


----------



## oath2order (Feb 23, 2020)

mayortash said:


> I'm planning on winging it! Haha. It's hard for me to plan too much until I know what the terraforming limits are going to be. I know I want the museum hidden amongst the trees and my house on the 2nd level if possible.



I absolutely intend on winging it.

I do intend on having a lighthouse at the tallest height possible at a cliff so I can stare wistfully out into the ocean waiting for my sailor husband to come home.

I also intend on having another character, at least one for extra storage.


----------



## Bosca (Feb 23, 2020)

oath2order said:


> I do intend on having a lighthouse at the tallest height possible at a cliff so I can stare wistfully out into the ocean waiting for my sailor husband to come home.


Wow, literally my only idea rn too. I really hope that's actually possible.

Though, reading some of the great posts here, I'm definitely creating a boardwalk, I love that.


----------



## meggiewes (Feb 23, 2020)

I'm starting to think about having my house in the middle of a neighborhood. I isolated my house in New Leaf and it feels a bit lonely all by myself. Having something drastically different might be a fun change of pace. Tent city, here I come!


----------



## dizzy bone (Feb 23, 2020)

I'll be winging it as well, but I have a basic idea for how I want to space out my buildings! I'm probably going to have a general shopping district and spread the villager houses out around it (maybe at most 2 villagers next to each other) instead of having a dedicated villager/residential area. Even with all the town-like landscaping possibilities, I still want a huge chunk of it to be a natural forest. Really looking forward to using some of those mushroom items in those areas.


----------



## HoennMaster (Feb 24, 2020)

I definitely have ideas, but until we know the limits of terraforming, I don't want to set things in stone. Plus I'm sure Resident Services can't be moved. It's great to see people's ideas though.

BTW, is there a specific reddit that people are seeing map ideas on? Just curious to see what people are coming up with.


----------



## alpacac (Feb 24, 2020)

busy.crossing said:


> I've never been a planner until I saw the pics on Reddit and decided to draw my own. It might not look anything like this in the end but it was nice to be creative and start thinking of some ideas
> 
> View attachment 231324



this plan is absolutely adorable!! i noticed you reserved spaces for town tree and actually totally forgot about that - i don't think we've seen any yet (?) in new horizons but i hope it stays!! i really loved seeing mine grow bigger over the course of the years :')

(also hello fellow aussie!)


----------



## Jhine7 (Feb 25, 2020)

I did mine in paint but my town will be Olympus or Mt. Olympus, based on the Greek gods. Since we're on an island in the middle of the sea/ocean, I made a river to look like a trident, for the God of the Sea, Poseidon. My house will have its own personal acre at the very top in the middle, being like the top of the mountain overlooking ALL.

*Not yet complete.


----------



## mocha. (Feb 25, 2020)

I have a general idea for the layout but I'm sure once I see everyone else's ideas I'll probably be influenced somehow!

I know for sure I want an area surrounded by water - hopefully the cafe!


----------



## mayortash (Feb 25, 2020)

HoennMaster said:


> I definitely have ideas, but until we know the limits of terraforming, I don't want to set things in stone. Plus I'm sure Resident Services can't be moved. It's great to see people's ideas though.
> 
> BTW, is there a specific reddit that people are seeing map ideas on? Just curious to see what people are coming up with.



It?s the ac_newhorizons reddit


----------



## Fey (Feb 25, 2020)

Have we actually seen proof of leaf trees on higher levels or vice versa? 
I’d love if someone could share a screenshot!, as I’m still a bit nervous it won’t be possible.


----------



## Romaki (Feb 25, 2020)

I love seeing people come up with intricated layouts for their island, but I rather just go with the flow and see what I can make out of the map I find the prettiest. Knowing me I'll probably revamp my island once a year anyway.


----------



## Noctis (Feb 25, 2020)

Oh so this is what everyone is talking about. I was confused as to how some are already planning out the layout of their island. but isn't this like new leaf where there was tons of random maps and you can obviously pick out of a set? what if you decide to change your mind and find another map when you start playing. wouldn't you have to refigure how you want your island to look now?


----------



## Relly (Feb 25, 2020)

this is sort of a rough idea but I'm still thinking about it, and will probably change multiple times


----------

